# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  К сайтам нарушающим законы РФ будет ограничена скорость доступа

## CyberWriter

Правительство может весной этого года внести в законодательство поправки, которые позволят "замедлять" доступ к сайтам компаний, которые нарушили российские законы. Об этом сообщает газета "Ведомости".

https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2017-03-13/22470

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Вообще не понял... О каких законах идет речь?

Если речь о "противоправном контенте", то ведь такие ресурсы должны блокировать по решению какого-нибудь басманного суда. Получается, поправки внесут изменения с "Блокировка" на "Ограничение скорости"? 

Дык ведь это шаг вперед!

Или эта процедура будет выполняться без суда и следствия?
В принципе, это по-нашему... Меня такой подход не удивит. Пусть судебно-следственные расходы несут граждане: мы ограничим, а они пусть доказывают, что у них всё по закону  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## olejah

*Val_Ery*, скорее всего, именно без суда и следствия. Все через...  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 5 часов 58 минут*

Оказывается, они хотят "замедлить" Google и YouTube...

Хорошо хоть -




> Замминистра связи и массовых коммуникаций РФ Алексей Волин заявил, что идея о замедлении доступа к сайтам-нарушителям российского законодательства является технически нереализуемой.


 :Smiley:  интересно жестят.

----------

Val_Ery

----------


## Val_Ery

Как же они задрали все со своей имитацией бурной деятельности  :Angry: 

Компания "Гарант" (та самая, что конкурент "консультанта+") провела исследование качества россиянских законов (рбк, оригинал в pdf). Для оценки качества использовался один критерий - количество вносимых изменений. Что, в принципе, разумно... Если выполняется какая-либо работа, которая через некоторое время требует своей правки, то понятно, насколько качественно эта работа была сделана. Да?

Так вот. за 22 года в рашке из 6700 принятых законов - только 670 базовых (10% от общей массы ... и 122 из них уже отменили)



> под базовыми понимаются законы,не являющиеся федеральными законами об изменении, дополнении, отмене, приостановлении либо распространении действия других федеральных законов


Изменения не вносились только в 74 (!!!) базовых.



> основная часть законов, в которые не вносилось изменений, является законами о внесении изменений либо законами, рассчитанными на однократное применение.


Представьте, что на вирусинфо из 1000 обратившихся только ОДИН получил своевременную и адекватную помощь... Это ведь нонсенс, бессмыслица!

Но что во всей этой шняге напрягает:



> идея о замедлении доступа к сайтам-нарушителям российского законодательства является технически нереализуемой


Последние события как бы показывают, что нереализуемость не является фактором, который может повлиять на принятие решения. Возьмите хоть  небезызвестный Пакет с хранением данных. Или керченский мост (с тектоническими плитами)... 

То есть, в данном случае... Всегда можно законодательно оговорить деятельность ресурсов, которые не заботятся о моральном облике гражданина рф. А дальше... Хоть трава не расти!

С другой стороны... Да! Потуги государевых мужей страны с экономикой, капитализация которой на уровне Фейсбука, прикалывают. Диктовать правила игры Гуглу... Ну-ну! Они что, не понимают, что мы только территориально 1/6 планеты? Народом-то нас (активным) всего 80 миллионов... Тут никакие экономические соображения не помогут  :Smiley:

----------

